
I Used to Be a Human Being (2016) - baxtr
http://nymag.com/intelligencer/2016/09/andrew-sullivan-my-distraction-sickness-and-yours.html
======
FrankyHollywood
A couple of years ago I felt the same way. The first major annoyance I had was
the constant flow of 'breaking news'.

I uninstalled my news apps, and instead I actively browse to a news site
whenever I want to read the news. In the years following more apps got
uninstalled, and I down scaled my phone contract.

Nowadays I never use mobile data, and my WiFi I always off. It became a habit
to always actively get my information. So if I want to check my whatsapp
messages, I sit down, turn WiFi on, read messages, and turn it off.

I don't even think about it anymore, it's the normal way of handling my phone
for years now. This week I read people on average take between 2 and 3 hours a
DAY on there phones. That sounds like alien to me, just can't imagine.

~~~
speedplane
> The first major annoyance I had was the constant flow of 'breaking news'. I
> uninstalled my news apps, ... I don't even think about it anymore... This
> week I read people on average take between 2 and 3 hours a DAY on there
> phones. That sounds like alien to me

News isn't just "information" anymore, it's a signal of social norms. If you
stop thinking of breaking news as "this is important", and rather that "this
is what people want me to think is important", it is far easier to dismiss in
substance, but still value as contributing to your understanding of what
constitutes common knowledge.

~~~
Loughla
Also, at least in my part of the US, it's become (and pardon the crudeness)
just another societal dick-measuring contest.

So now it's 1\. What's your job, is that good enough for Mr. Jones to judge?
2\. What's your house look like, and do you have curb appeal? 3\. Do you have
the proper level of outrage over the latest news stories?

It's fascinating. Watching societal norms take hold. Honestly.

~~~
speedplane
> [Social norms have] ... become (and pardon the crudeness) just another
> societal dick-measuring contest ... It's fascinating. Watching societal
> norms take hold.

It is fascinating, but these norms are crucial to meeting and interacting with
new people. Even if you disagree with some social norms, if you don't
understand them and the positions behind them, then you can't effectively
communicate with new people you interact with. Saying, "you heard X today,
total BS" is far superior than saying "what is X?"

Social norms allow folks who have never met to still know each other to some
degree. They are not terribly helpful with building meaningful relationships
(eg close friends, etc), which is why so many dislike them as they seem
superficial, which they are. However, they are instrumental in building early
relationships and trust with someone who is unfamiliar.

If you think of norms more as a tool to help you connect with folks that would
otherwise be strangers, and less as a "dick-measure contest", they seem lest
distasteful, even beneficial.

------
mc32
The Crux of the problem is 24x7 availability. Some of this is crucial
—emergency services, utilities, etc.

And, I don’t see this changing. That being said, having access to things
24x7x365, does have its consequences. The servers are on, your phone is on.
Amazon is available, Video programming is available be it cable or streamed
over the web or broadcast TV. Then social media and work. People keep
responding to work email even when not at work. This seen as normal. That
needs to change.

There is no pause. No forced downtime in modern life. You only get natural
downtime in remote areas of developed countries or in poor areas of developing
countries. But we are not adapted to this well.

~~~
p2detar
There actually is a law in France that forbids workers to check mail after
hours. It's something :).

"New French law establishing workers’ “right to disconnect” goes into effect
today. The law requires companies with more than 50 employees to establish
hours when staff should not send or answer emails. The goals of the law
include making sure employees are fairly paid for work, and preventing burnout
by protecting private time."

Source: [https://fortune.com/2017/01/01/french-right-to-disconnect-
la...](https://fortune.com/2017/01/01/french-right-to-disconnect-law/amp/)

~~~
mc32
This is one of the things I’d like to see many other countries adapt as part
of labor law harmonization.

People plugged in and responsible 24x7 is silly. I was talking to a dir of
physical security at some big company with tens of thousands of employees.
He’s the guy. He’s the one to make the call on an emergency be it 9AM or be it
2:30AM. That’s nuts!

------
LordN00b
Well known Grump and British Comic Stewart Lee uses the exact painting to make
a similar point about people (in a much more pointed manner). [Spoilers] At
the end of his latest show(Called Content Provider), he stands on the literal
detritus of his own content, and re-creates that painting. When he turns back
to the audience, you realise, his walking cane is a selfie stick, and he takes
a shot.

~~~
dougmwne
Thank you that was great!

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dz9Nad0bxDU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dz9Nad0bxDU)

------
JansjoFromIkea
I recently bought a few cheap electronic padlocks with timers on them (the UI
is terrible so I have one for short lengths, one for longer lengths, and a
backup cos why not). Been using them to lock away internet access for extended
lengths and it's a crazy relief to just know that I CAN'T access anything for
X length of time. I've had days where I've done absolutely nothing and felt
totally okay about it as a result.

Kind of think any remotely obsessive person is going to have to regulate
themselves like this to avoid going crazy. The potential shame of breaking the
lock is enough to ensure I won't even consider it, for people who have even
less self control I feel like there's probably room for some kind of social
shaming application which notifies a select set of people when you break rules
you impose on yourself.

~~~
badpun
Unfortunately, there's always Internet access in the phone...

~~~
JansjoFromIkea
That's why I got the lock though, just lock the phone away! Also have a
feature phone to cover myself if needed.

------
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12547817](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12547817)

------
newsgremlin
The struggle of trying to turn my phone from the source of my main interesting
interactions to a small collection of helpful apps is ongoing. Like going back
in time to 2008/9 where apps didn't control every facet of our life, and
living more off the screen rather than on it. Lots of people can't resist or
don't even think it's a problem, but the trend of abstinence is growing which
is what we need to keep us questioning our usage.

------
Udik
Oh the irony of the deluge of blog posts telling us about our internet
addiction: how they just contribute to our list of compulsive and aimless
readings.

And then of course, you can comment on them and follow the ensuing discussion.

~~~
what-the-grump
Irony not permitted on HN?

------
CM30
Yeah, I understand this feeling. It's certainly very easy to addicted to
'news' and information shared online, especially on social media sites.

And it's even easier if you're a journalist/blogger/YouTuber/content creator.
In those fields your very popularity and social standing depends on how up to
date with current trends you are, and sites like Twitter promise to provide
said information.

So you end up spending hours there every day, desparately chasing after
everything even remotely considered 'newsworthy' so you can get an article or
video about it out online. Social media is like crack for content creators,
and something that will almost inevitably end up taking over their whole life
until they burn out.

But still, what can you do? The algorithms demand regular posts and updates,
and anyone who can't provide them will sink without a trace. And you're
certainly not gonna understand what's popular at the moment if you're not
keeping up with it all.

------
kochikame
Really well written article

